# Çështja kombëtare > Elita kombëtare >  Nderroi jete At Zef Pllumi

## Labeati

Lajmin e maposhtem po e postoj te marrun prej Radio Vatikanit:

*Atë Zef Pllumi ndërroi jetë mbrëmë në spitalin romak “Gemelli”. Ka shkruar faqe të mrekullueshme të historisë së Ungjillit të shpresës e të qendresës.*

(26.9.2007. RV)

Hyji Atë e thirri pranë vetes shumë të dashurin Atë Zef Pllumin, por në mendje e në zemra të atyre që e kanë njohur figurën finsike të këtij shërbëtori të Zotit, është i gjallë përgjithmonë. Edhe ne të Programit të Shqip të Radio Vatikanit, ruajmë jo pak kujtime personale të takimeve e bisedave që kemi pasur me të gjatë qëndrimit të tij në Romë e gjatë vizitave tona në Shkodër e në Shqipëri.
Me këtë rast të dhimbshëm, duam të vëmë edhe një herë në dukje, dëshminë e shndritshme të fesë, të kulturës e të atdhedashurisë që na ka lënë ky Pater Fraçeskan heroik – kështu ai paraqitej me shumë dashamirësi.
Kurrë nuk do të harrojmë dëshminë tejet të çmueshme të atij kalvari, pjesë e të cilit ishte edhe personalisht, që përjetoi populli, kisha, kleri e vendi mbarë në periudhën e errët të regjimit komunist. Nuk do ta harrojmë aftësinë e tij të leximit të së kaluares e të së sotmes dhe të dialogut e afërsisë me gjithkënd. At Zef Pllumin e kujtojmë me admirim, ndërsa në mendjen tonë na kthehen vizionet e tij të mëdha, plotë shpresë, dashuri e fuqi ungjillore që ua transmetonte të gjithëve.

----------


## Labeati

In memoriam At Zef Pllumit

Ardian Ndreca

Njeriu mbërrin rishtar në të gjitha fazat e jetës – thotë nji fjalë e urtë. Edhe në prag të vdekjes jemi si nxansa që ndjekun me mundim jetën që kalon.

Këto javët e fundit At Zef Pllumi po luftonte me jetën, tue i kërkue me ndejt në at’ trup të munduem prej kohet e prej vitesh të gjata burgu – vetëm sa për me shkue me vdekë në Shqipni.

Nji prej mjekeve tue folë për pamundësinë me bâ mâ tepër, me lot ndër sy tha: jemi mundue në këto javë me i dhanë këtij njeriu pak dashuni dhe kujdes që bota ia pat mohue për dekada të tana.
Iku tue pyet si po shkon «Hylli i Dritës», a erdhi kontributi i filanit, a u përkthye studimi i filanit.
Kishte dëshirë me ia lexue letrat e Gherardo de Collis e të Augustino de Rubeis, që cilat flasin për vitet e fundit të Gjergj Kastriotit, – letra të zbulueme e të botueme tash së fundi prej historianit Oliver Jens Schmitt.

Ata që e njohtën kanë me e kujtue gjithnji si njeri fisnik në shpirt, të paepun në idealet e veta, shpeshherë i papërkrahun shi prej atyne që duhet t’i rrijshin në krah, njeri pa paragjykime, i lirë në gjithçka. 

Me vdekjen e At Zef Pllumit, mendja e tij e hollë dhe idetë dinamike që pat kanë lanë jetima Fretnit Françeskan, miqtë dhe të dashtunit e tij.
__________________ 

Marrun prej www.albanovaonline.com

----------


## Labeati

Mbylli sytë ati i rezistencës


Elsa Demo (Shekulli)
26-09-2007


Dje ndërroi jetë në moshën 83-vjeçare Pater Zef Pllumi. Nga spitali "Gemelli" i Romës trupi i pajetë mund të sillet sot në atdhe. Thuhet që për këtë figurë "Nderi i Kombit" fretërit françeskanë në Shkodër do t'i marrin përsipër gjithçka të funeralit 

Dje, e martë e 25 shtatorit 2007, rreth orës 22.30 mbylli sytë si pasojë e kolapsit kardiak At Zef Pllumi. Kleriku, historiani, shkrimtari, humanisti, 83-vjeçari, ndërroi jetë në spitalin "Gemelli" të Romës. 

Përmes telefonit e bëri të ditur lajmin e hidhur për të gjithë ata që e njohën dhe do ta njohin at Zefin, Ardian Ndreca, njeriu që i ka ndenjur te kryet deri në çastet e fundit të frymës. "Gjendja kishte dy ditë që ishte përkeqësuar. Thoshte nuk ndjej dhimbje. Zemra e la para gjysmë ore". 

Gjendja shëndetësore e At Zef Pllumit ishte rënduar prej disa muajsh në kthinën e tij, në kuvendin e fretërve françeskanë të Gjuhadolit prej nga u largua për mjekim drejt Romës në muajin gusht. U kthye për pak ditë në Shkodër dhe përsëri drejt "Gemellit" ku dha shpirt dje. Sipas Ardian Ndrecës do bëhet ç'është e mundur që trupi të kthehet në Shqipëri në mos ndoshta nesër. Dhe për funeralin thuhet se do të kujdesen kleri françeskan, udhër të cilit Pater Zefi i kushtoi jetën. 

At Zef Pllumi u lind më 7 prill 1924 në katundin Mali i Rrencit, rrethi i Lezhës. Që në moshë të vogël hyri në Kolegjin Françeskan në Shkodër. Ndoqi mësimet fillore e të mesme në Lyceun "Yllyricum" në vitin 1942. Për rrethanat e ashpërsimit të luftës, ndoqi mësimet e larta teologjike në Kuvendin Françeskan, në Shkodër. 

Në 1946 kur u mbyll ky Kuvend, atë me shumë klerikë të tjerë e arrestuan më datë 14 dhjetor. U dënua nga një gjykatë ushatarake në fillim të vitit 1948 me tri vjet burg të cilat i kaloi në Shkodër, ne Beden të Kavajës e në Orman-Pojan të Maliqit. U lirua mbas tri vjetësh e u kthye në Kuvendin Françeskan, te Arra e Madhe në Shkodër. 

Në vitin 1958 u transferua ndër Malësitë e Dukagjinit, ku ndenji derisa u mbyllën kishat në pranverë 1967. 

Në fund të shtatorit e arrestuan përsëri dhe u dënua me 25 vjet të cilat i kaloi në Spaç të Mirditës, në Krypore të Vlorës, në Ballsh të Fierit, në Zejmen të Lezhës e në Përparim (Shën Vlasil) të Sarandës. U lirua më 11 prill 1989 mbasi kaloi shumë sëmundje. 

Në vitin 1990 u kthye në Tiranë si klerik ku mban meshën e parë të lirë. Nga kjo kohë e deri para pak muajsh kur në faqet e Shekullit iu botua analiza e fundit "Periudha njiqindvjeçare e tranzicionit - Shikime rreth historisë sonë kombëtare", ai ka qenë aktiv si njeri i dijes, kulturës duke shprehur hapur e në mënyrë të pakompromis qëndrimet e veta ndaj situatës së klerit në Shqipëri, ndaj ekspansionit të klerit të huaj dhe deri tek qëndrimet kundër mjerimit politik dhe kulturor të sotshëm të vendit. 

Përmes autobiografisë "Rrno vetëm për me tregue", një vepër në tri vëllime, rrëfimeve për kalvarin e burgjeve dhe persekutimin jo vetëm individual, jo vetëm të klerit katolik por të çdo individi që pa me sy brenda dhe jashtë burgut ferrin e diktaturës, ai dha një leksion së pari njerëzor dhe së fundi. 

Për këtë vepër në vitin 2006 u vlerësua nga Ministria e Turizmit, Kulturës, Rinisë dhe Sporteve me çmimin "Penda e Artë", pak pasi ish-Presidenti i Republikës Alfred Moisiu do ta nderonte me urdhërin e lartë "Nderi i Kombit" me motivin që përfaqëson "në mënyrën më bindëse disidentin politik, luftëtarin antikomunist dhe simbolin e qytetarit të lirë, vizioni i të cilit frymëzohet nga vlerat evropiane".

Po këtë vit i botohet një tjetër vepër voluminoze "Historia kurrë e shkrueme". Në intervistën e fundit që pat dhënë në faqet e kësaj gazete Pater Zefi kishte thënë se kishte frikë që nuk do të mund ta çonte në fund veprën "Saga e fëminisë". 

Ardian Ndreca na tha dje se keqardhja e fundit e At Zef Pllumit ishte një vdekje larg Shqipërisë. Prandaj pyeste si ishte moti që të fluturonte me balonë për në atdhe.

----------

